# Project Blue R



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

From regular OEBTs batch I purchased, Have been working on this selective project (since September last year) which I believe they are Blue Royal. Got some lost due to my lack of time but lucky enough, I managed to keep some in good condition.

Here's some shot


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know a lot about shrimp/invertebrates, but they look very cool,, To bad you could not make them 5-7 inches in size for me 

enjoy!!!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

congratulations...those look very much like Royal Blues. Once you get to the Royal Blue stage, they get denser in shell and you don't see the stripes as much.


----------



## fishlover1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice shrimps.
I was never able to keep either OE blue tiger or OE Black tiger alive for very long. If you do not mind, please share what water parameters they are in and the substrate you use..... Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

bettaforu said:


> congratulations...those look very much like Royal Blues. Once you get to the Royal Blue stage, they get denser in shell and you don't see the stripes as much.


Thanks bettaforu!! 

they are actually have no stripes. From my experience They have very dark blue now reaching to adult age.
I got Some with Silver Eyes which I think they are pretty sWeEt!!

The second batch was born 3 weeks ago and I noticed some young already has developed blue.... I'm very addicted to blue color lately!!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

fishlover1 said:


> Very nice shrimps.
> I was never able to keep either OE blue tiger or OE Black tiger alive for very long. If you do not mind, please share what water parameters they are in and the substrate you use..... Greatly appreciated!


Here are some tips in order to keep them in great condition which it works well for me:

Tank must be very stable,
Active soil ADA
Use RO water, Ph around 6.6, Gh 8. Temp much be 20-21C (to prevent bacteria infestion)
Water must be clean in order to breed...

Hope it helps


----------



## fishlover1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Tamtep said:


> Here are some tips in order to keep them in great condition which it works well for me:
> 
> Tank must be very stable,
> Active soil ADA
> ...


Thank you very much for the tips.

At the time I kept my OE tigers (Blue and Black), I used ADA substrates (Amazonia), ph was 6.2-6.4. and I had hard time to keep the PH above 6.5. I tried to raise it but it drop back down in a day or 2. They slowly died within a period of a couple months. My supplier told me these tigers have problem to moult if ph is below 6.5. That was my problem. The GH at that time was around 6. I also tried to rasie them in regular substrate. Those substrates are neutral to ph. The ph was 7.2-7.5 and I was not able to drop it below 7 and my oe tigers died in that parameter as well.

How can you keep your ph at 6.6? do you add KH salt to raise ph? I thing tigers including OE tigers prefer higher ph. Ideally 7-7.2. Do you find your tigers do well in low ph like 6.6 level?

I think you keep other tigers too.... Red tigers and super tigers...What water parameters you have for those tigers?

Appreciate your advise!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

That depends your source and what parameter the breeder keep them. But I personally never keep them at PH 7.2-7.5. Mine breed pretty well in slightly slow PH. I just add thin soil so that way my PH is slightly acidic like da way I want.  Nope I don't raise KH, the only thing I raise it GH that's all. Btw I don't add any weirdo boost marketing products out there either. I like to keep it as Natural as possible...

Notice Your GH was a bit slow for them, keep it at 8+.



fishlover1 said:


> Thank you very much for the tips.
> 
> At the time I kept my OE tigers (Blue and Black), I used ADA substrates (Amazonia), ph was 6.2-6.4. and I had hard time to keep the PH above 6.5. I tried to raise it but it drop back down in a day or 2. They slowly died within a period of a couple months. My supplier told me these tigers have problem to moult if ph is below 6.5. That was my problem. The GH at that time was around 6. I also tried to rasie them in regular substrate. Those substrates are neutral to ph. The ph was 7.2-7.5 and I was not able to drop it below 7 and my oe tigers died in that parameter as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishlover1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Tamtep said:


> That depends your source and what parameter the breeder keep them. But I personally never keep them at PH 7.2-7.5. Mine breed pretty well in slightly slow PH. I just add thin soil so that way my PH is slightly acidic like da way I want.  Nope I don't raise KH, the only thing I raise it GH that's all. Btw I don't add any weirdo boost marketing products out there either. I like to keep it as Natural as possible...
> 
> Notice Your GH was a bit slow for them, keep it at 8+.


Thank you!
How thin was the layer you meant? Less than 1 cm?


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's an update of second batch, still pretty young.. some has already dark blue color. 
They love this food Ebita!!


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Wonderful shrimp. Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's an update of my latest selective Royal Blue shrimps.
As you can see adults are surround by babies born, most young babies have slightly blue cover already...

This is a my second batch, it's about 60 babies and more in this tank. Everyone is healthy and very active 
My goal is to focus in quality as priority...


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful, Great job


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Amazing colour. Great progress!! So jealous.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Happy new year 2016!!

Here are some updates of my Royal Blue which I took very quick with my phone 

When getting older, their color get darker




And Here is video of them in action
http://vid304.photobucket.com/albums/nn198/tamtep/My Royal Blue_zpsynn9zqxl.mp4


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks Raym! 



raym said:


> Very beautiful!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

A quick update of my royal blue, just got back vacation. Many shrimplets were born, healthy and alive. They are growing, I rarely see any deaths. This tank is pretty mature, I dont maintain that much, just water change one a month...

Pics Taken with my phone though



Silver eyes


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Damn some beautiful shrimp for sure!!!!!


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

So beautiful. Great progress!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

*Royal Blue*

Hello guys,

Some of you might ask, how are my shrimps doing? 

Well here's An update few shots one of my favorites Royal Blue Tigers, I was out of country for a while. Now I came back they are still doing great, very strong and beautiful, quality. Never had any lost in this tank.

Quick shots I took with my phone:


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow makes me wanna go Shrimp now! Well done ...


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks dude! They are really Cool indeed!

Yes you should go but learn and start slowly... 



Sea MunnKey said:


> Wow makes me wanna go Shrimp now! Well done ...


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Looking good, got to read up your blog great info and amazing photos A+


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Very beautiful. Glad to hear they did so well during your absence.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

*Recent shots*

Got some time to setup my camera equipments. So they are better Quality than Phone shoots. 
For those of you who wanted Quality shots, here are some Recent pics that I Took of my Royal Blue, they are my F5/F6, strong gene and healthy, breed pretty well and most are true...


----------

